# Advanced Nutients



## biggun (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok so here's the deal... I am now on my 4th real grow, I used a full line of GH products on each grow and my results were good.. I grew 16 plants under 2 1000w lights and the product turned out good, Fat buds that were very stoney and danky... I made a few extra bucks and I went out and bought Advanced Nutrient products and I must say all my plants in this grow are doing way better, I am actually concerned that I am going to run out of space,,, Everything is at least twice as big as they were in this stage during my last grow.... All I can say is WOW... I spent about $200.00 for nutients last time and the way I figure the AN products will cost me around $100.00 more... If I even get 25% more this grow the AN nutes paid for themselves 10 times over... I am wondering if others have experienced these results? I know people are going to say I could make my nute's myself a lot cheaper, But listen I am just a regular dude who likes things easy... I am no botanist, I am just a stoner looking for a easy way to get the best bud possible and these people have made it easy on me.... Ok SO what do you all think?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 24, 2010)

If you actually used the GH line properly, you wouldn't just get _good_ results, you'd get _amazing_ results.


----------



## funk ya (Jun 24, 2010)

right on ... why dose everyone act like they have to say "sorry" for using AN ???? I am starting with AN products and hope to find my own homemade equals ... somewhere down the road... if its the best, then I wont find an equal, testing is what I plan to do... I have not read anyone having to use the money back gaurentee either. The ph down is a 100% quality product, very potent and worth the money, just FYI . I have a big selection of nutes and additives , so far so good. FYI = AN Bud Candy is also Carbo Load all in one! AN looks fricken good to me so far! thanks


----------



## P.S. i love you (Jun 24, 2010)

> I know people are going to say I could make my nute's myself a lot cheaper, But listen I am just a regular dude who likes things easy... I am no botanist, I am just a stoner looking for a easy way to get the best bud possible and these people have made it easy on me.... Ok SO what do you all think?


 A man's gotta know his limits..that's a lot of bread to be to be spending, but if it's working, then keep on keepin on. I will say that the alfalfa/worm casting/kelp tea I made for my flowering plants rivaled any bottled "supertonic" I've ever bought. But that's messy, and smelly, and you may not want to be bothered with it. I love the results though


----------



## OZUT (Jun 25, 2010)

What AN products are you using specifically? I just use their Phirana, Tarantula and Carbo load....The carbo load isn't anything special...when I finish the bottle I'm going back to molasses, It's cheaper and a hell of a lot better...My base is RO with Open Sesame, Beastie BLoom and Cha Ching....


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 25, 2010)

funk ya said:


> right on ... why dose everyone act like they have to say "sorry" for using AN ????


 The only person you should be apologizing to is yourself for falling for their ridiculous marketing.


----------



## ENGLAND123 (Jun 25, 2010)

advanced nutrients is amazing - best nutes out there

dr hornbys is the way!

deffo increase yield


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> If you actually used the GH line properly, you wouldn't just get _good_ results, you'd get _amazing_ results.


I respectfully disagree. I used GH for a whole year and I always noticed GH is very quick to salt up. went back to AN and salt build up vanished. this was in DWC and the salt build up from the GH was obvious in the form of pink crystals all over the root ball. Didn't exactly harm the plants much but the problem absolutely evaporated when i went back to AN nutes. I think GH are starting to skimp on the chelating agents. Maybe because of a drop in profits from all the new companies releasing nutrient lines.

Actually, i think the chimps from the PG Tips ad's are releasing a nutrient line too soon. so look out for that one.

AN are quality, so long as they keep up with that quality i'll always give them a thumbs up.


----------



## genisis (Jun 25, 2010)

My own experience coincides with biggun. Since changing to AN two grows ago, I have been impressed in both hydro and dirt. Plants are huge and extremely healthy.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 25, 2010)

P.S. i love you said:


> A man's gotta know his limits..that's a lot of bread to be to be spending, but if it's working, then keep on keepin on. I will say that the alfalfa/worm casting/kelp tea I made for my flowering plants rivaled any bottled "supertonic" I've ever bought. But that's messy, and smelly, and you may not want to be bothered with it. I love the results though


That works for me as well. ^^^^^^^^^^

Alfalfa meal--$17/50#bag
Kelp meal--$10/5#bag
Worms--$27/1ib red wrigglers I now have 2 bins and 2 buckets going (they breed like crazy), and as much WC as I need.

Add some more $$$$ for totes (worm bins), buckets and air pump, you are still under $100 for the finest nutes there is.

It IS messy, smelly and a pain in the butt. It is also cheap and better quality than anything in a bottle, even the stupidly expensive AN.

Wet


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 25, 2010)

We are only on our first grow, and were using FF Nutes to veg and start flower. We switched over to AN because we just wanted a simple plan we could follow and trust. From the first 24 hours of changing the res, we noticed a BIG difference!! We cannot wait to see what an entire grow using AN will look like! 
Yes they are pricey, but so far the results are outstanding!!

Judge for your self... these were taken on Day 44 of Flower and 1 week after introducing Overdrive. The trichome production has doubled!!

Advanced Nutrients all the way!!


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 25, 2010)

Would someone post some pics of some product grown with AN so it can shut guys like me up? For all the money, marketing and hype, you'd think there would be some extraordinary photos floating around here, lets see 'em.


----------



## LEDGrowKing (Jun 25, 2010)

AN has a lot of over-priced mumbo-jumbo and a lot of "additives" that I've heard mixed results from. But when you are talking base nutrients, I'll take AN's Sensi Bloom A and Sensi Bloom B over anyone else's bloom product. $20 a liter ain't that bad, and I've only seen amazing results (I've only heard good things as well, never a bad Sensi A/B review yet).

Yes AN has a lot of overpriced stuff, but most of it works. My advice, use Sensi Bloom A/B, then hand pick a few additives. Different strains, grows, mediums, etc need different things; find a couple that work for you (Piranha, Rhino Skin, Bud Factor-X, Sensizyme, etc).

Personally, I like Nirvana, Kushie Kush, and Sensizyme. I use my own molasses mix for carbs and use a locally brewed bat guano/worm casting/kelp tea. I'd love to try a few of the other AN products, but like so many have mentioned before, it's pricey. Next harvest, I'm definitely picking up the Connoisseur A and B line and MAYBE Voodoo juice; not sure I'm ready to drop $100 on a liter of it yet.


----------



## LEDGrowKing (Jun 25, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Would someone post some pics of some product grown with AN so it can shut guys like me up? For all the money, marketing and hype, you'd think there would be some extraordinary photos floating around here, lets see 'em.


Here are a few of my last harvest grow with Advanced Nutrients. I used Sensi Bloom A/B, Kushie Kush, Nirvana, and Scorpion Juice (replaced by Bud Factor X, but I haven't tried that stuff, it's nearly triple the price). 



View attachment 1011807View attachment 1011810


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 25, 2010)

LEDGrowKing said:


> AN has a lot of over-priced mumbo-jumbo and a lot of "additives" that I've heard mixed results from. But when you are talking base nutrients, I'll take AN's Sensi Bloom A and Sensi Bloom B over anyone else's bloom product. $20 a liter ain't that bad, and I've only seen amazing results (I've only heard good things as well, never a bad Sensi A/B review yet).
> 
> Yes AN has a lot of overpriced stuff, but most of it works. My advice, use Sensi Bloom A/B, then hand pick a few additives. Different strains, grows, mediums, etc need different things; find a couple that work for you (Piranha, Rhino Skin, Bud Factor-X, Sensizyme, etc).
> 
> Personally, I like Nirvana, Kushie Kush, and Sensizyme. I use my own molasses mix for carbs and use a locally brewed bat guano/worm casting/kelp tea. I'd love to try a few of the other AN products, but like so many have mentioned before, it's pricey. Next harvest, I'm definitely picking up the Connoisseur A and B line and MAYBE Voodoo juice; not sure I'm ready to drop $100 on a liter of it yet.



Don't bother with the voodoo juice. you're doing great already and your special tea is enough to replace voodoo juice. save your cash.


----------



## LEDGrowKing (Jun 25, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Don't bother with the voodoo juice. you're doing great already and your special tea is enough to replace voodoo juice. save your cash.



Thanks! I'd rather not drop a useless $100


----------



## funk ya (Jun 25, 2010)

HOMEBREWER .... your clearly talking straight out of your ass... We all get it, your home brew is far better and cost less = Were all proud of you !! I never seen a single ad for AN, I researched there products and got informed, compared it with others I dont think anyone buys AN for there ads...thats rediculous, come on man! Organic section bud... apples and oranges ....


----------



## P.S. i love you (Jun 25, 2010)

> We switched over to AN because we just wanted a simple plan we could follow and trust.


 That's classic. Hey, money is in abundance right now, so get the whole line! Collect 'em all! Trade 'em with your friends!


> Alfalfa meal--$17/50#bag
> Kelp meal--$10/5#bag
> Worms--$27/1ib red wrigglers I now have 2 bins and 2 buckets going (they breed like crazy), and as much WC as I need.
> 
> ...


 There it is, right there. Does growing this weed need to be any more complicated than emulating Mother Nature? When you do nothing but water your plants for 3 or 4 weeks, and they continue to thrive like no bottled nute every could (and I've bought just about all of them), you will never be the same again. And neither will the quality of your bud.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 25, 2010)

funk ya said:


> HOMEBREWER .... your clearly talking straight out of your ass... We all get it, your home brew is far better and cost less = Were all proud of you !! I never seen a single ad for AN, I researched there products and got informed, compared it with others I dont think anyone buys AN for there ads...thats rediculous, come on man! Organic section bud... apples and oranges ....


 You've never seen an AN ad in a magazine or on the Interwebs? Can you even read? You obviously can't spell and your grammar is subpar, so I guess I nailed it; you can't read.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 26, 2010)

P.S. i love you said:


> That's classic. Hey, money is in abundance right now, so get the whole line! Collect 'em all! Trade 'em with your friends!  There it is, right there. Does growing this weed need to be any more complicated than emulating Mother Nature? When you do nothing but water your plants for 3 or 4 weeks, and they continue to thrive like no bottled nute every could (and I've bought just about all of them), you will never be the same again. And neither will the quality of your bud.


so you think that unavailable nutrients are actually better for plants than available ones? Or even nutrients that need to be broken down first are actually better for plants than ones that are instantly available?

it is more complicated than emulating mother nature, just like farming any crop. The biggest abusers of artificial fertilizers are the actual crop farmers, real crop farmers that grow barley, corn and maize. try telling them just to leave it to mother nature. Fertilization of the land begins right away...

I agree with you that a better understanding of nature needs to be gained. However Nature is not perfect for growing plants... of course it isn't. there are too many other things that nature has to take care of too. We can take care of plants much better than nature ever could because we can give them ideal conditions. Nature is simply an environment, when we grow indoors we become nature. in fact we become a Nature that only cares about the life of one thing, the plant we are growing.

Yes AN are expensive but so are a lot of other companies and at least with AN they use high quality chelates to keep the nutrients actually usable by plants. AN are reliable.


what is needed is not one or the other (organic or synthetic) but a perfect melding of the two exactly what LEDGrowking is doing. I'm pretty sure he's done that by instinct too, used common sense... and in so doing he's actually providing the perfect balance between synthetic and organic growing. this also applies to coco growers and even hydro growers too.

they can all get more organic.


----------



## OZUT (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone that's never seen an AN ad has no clue about growing...It's almost impossible...Their ads are the first thing anyone sees when trying to research, read about or even attempt to grow blindly...I'll admit their ads are pretty compelling, you read about the different products and if you don't know any better, you're compelled to throw everything you have away and only buy their full line...There are a ton of better options and if you're worried about simplifying things, there are still better options and cheaper options...just because something costs more, doesn't mean it's better


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 26, 2010)

OZUT said:


> Anyone that's never seen an AN ad has no clue about growing...It's almost impossible...Their ads are the first thing anyone sees when trying to research, read about or even attempt to grow blindly...I'll admit their ads are pretty compelling, you read about the different products and if you don't know any better, you're compelled to throw everything you have away and only buy their full line...There are a ton of better options and if you're worried about simplifying things, there are still better options and cheaper options...just because something costs more, doesn't mean it's better


some of their supplements are a little pricey... but that's only really because they were first out of the gate so could put their own price on things.

AN bases are the best quality bases on the market right now in my opinion. House & Garden are good too though.


----------



## biggun (Jun 26, 2010)

Well that's the way I thought it would go with everyone having different opinions... I was just stating the facts as I have witnessed them in my grow... Like I said I used the full line of GH products and had a successful grow, the product was as good as I have ever smoked... Maybe AN is just better suited for the strains I am growing.. I am doing Bubba and OG... I am only 3 weeks into flower of this grow and I have begun to LST the plants because space is now an issue and it was not one before... Here is the way I justified the cost of the AN nutes., I will spend approx $300.00 for the nutes I use from AN and I will get about 2.5 lbs of smoke in 7 weeks...For me after all expenses including electric I will profit about $8000.00 so to bitch about the $300.00 I spent on nutes is negligible... Oh ya did you notice I said 7 weeks till it's done, that means an extra 2 crops a year, you do the math and tell me if it's worth it.... PEACE


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 26, 2010)

I use this http://www.jonsplantfactory.com/qs/product/63/4179/265886/0/0 with this you can pull down a 8 week in 7. I also use these 2 ozi tonic, massive http://www.jonsplantfactory.com/qs/category/63/6167/0/0n great products and just as good as advanced. I really dont like support organized crime so i try not to buy advanced other voodoo/tarantula but i am looking for replacemnts but I really dont think tarantula can be replaced its like crack for you plants


----------



## biggun (Jun 26, 2010)

Like I said I am sure there are lots of other great products out there but AN just works for me every time with no surprises... That's the first time I heard of AN supporting organized crime... Pesonally I do not give a shit about thier politics as long as the product they sell me works....PEACE


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 26, 2010)

biggun said:


> Well that's the way I thought it would go with everyone having different opinions... I was just stating the facts as I have witnessed them in my grow... Like I said I used the full line of GH products and had a successful grow, the product was as good as I have ever smoked... Maybe AN is just better suited for the strains I am growing.. I am doing Bubba and OG... I am only 3 weeks into flower of this grow and I have begun to LST the plants because space is now an issue and it was not one before... Here is the way I justified the cost of the AN nutes., I will spend approx $300.00 for the nutes I use from AN and I will get about 2.5 lbs of smoke in 7 weeks...For me after all expenses including electric I will profit about $8000.00 so to bitch about the $300.00 I spent on nutes is negligible... Oh ya did you notice I said 7 weeks till it's done, that means an extra 2 crops a year, you do the math and tell me if it's worth it.... PEACE


So the snake oil not only works better than anything you've tried, but you've convinced yourself that it'll finish your plants faster too???


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/mrl3/8752/bc/ondemand/video/bc-090406-first-appearance-WEEKES.wmv go to 59 seconds of video. thats gino having a walk and talk with somebody if you live in canada you now who that is (bacons)


----------



## LEDGrowKing (Jun 26, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> So the snake oil not only works better than anything you've tried, but you've convinced yourself that it'll finish your plants faster too???


Apparently it must. Maybe you should consider trying it before you denounce it entirely. You tell use to post pics to prove you wrong, we post pics and you still complain. Multiple people here stand by the fact that while AN can be pricey, it works, it's reliable, and it has been tested against other nutes and the people have spoken.

Seriously, you haven't posted anything in this thread that supports your claim; if you're going to keep trolling the thread, bring us some pics of your grow, show us what NON-AN does, tell us why, what's so "snake oil"ish about AN that makes it all hocus-pocus. Until then, stop flaming.

_*Edit:*_ Also, there are nutes that can help speed up the flowering by jump starting the flower cycle. It's called Bud Blood - a lot of other companies sell similar products but that doesn't change the fact that it works. I've tested it on 4 harvests and it's consistently a week earlier. The first crop I tried it on was finished and ready for trim in 6 1/2 weeks. Damn good snake oil IMO.


----------



## funk ya (Jun 26, 2010)

HOMEBREWER ; WERE PROUD OF YOUR HOME BREW _AND _ YOUR ABLE TO SPELL TOO? YOUR AWESOME DUDE !! And No , I dont have access to the same reading material (AN ads) as you... thats if I could read of course. Pretty simple, your taking it personal and your feelings got hurt, so your attacking my grammar ? FOCUS!! If you dont have a point , I got one for you,this isnt a spelling bee. Im still proud of you though!


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 26, 2010)

LEDGrowKing said:


> Apparently it must. Maybe you should consider trying it before you denounce it entirely. You tell use to post pics to prove you wrong, we post pics and you still complain. Multiple people here stand by the fact that while AN can be pricey, it works, it's reliable, and it has been tested against other nutes and the people have spoken.
> 
> Seriously, you haven't posted anything in this thread that supports your claim; if you're going to keep trolling the thread, bring us some pics of your grow, show us what NON-AN does, tell us why, what's so "snake oil"ish about AN that makes it all hocus-pocus. Until then, stop flaming.
> 
> _*Edit:*_ Also, there are nutes that can help speed up the flowering by jump starting the flower cycle. It's called Bud Blood - a lot of other companies sell similar products but that doesn't change the fact that it works. I've tested it on 4 harvests and it's consistently a week earlier. The first crop I tried it on was finished and ready for trim in 6 1/2 weeks. Damn good snake oil IMO.


 The reason I didn't comment on your pics is because they don't look extraordinary. They do look good though, but not any better than what you could have achieved using any other nute company. The pics below are the product of GH and Botanicare as I like to play in the water and the dirt. As far as AN working, I don't doubt that they are a totally capable nutrient company, but their product doesn't come close to matching what you pay or their hype.


----------



## genisis (Jun 26, 2010)

Amazing.
biggun makes a simple statement - he started using AN and is impressed with the results. Asks a simple question - "I am wondering if others have experienced these results?"
Read through this whole thread and see how many times the question was answered.


----------



## LEDGrowKing (Jun 26, 2010)

Sensi Bloom (A + B) $30, Nirvana $22.50, Sensizyme $30, Kushie Kush $30. That's my full AN line-up. Add molasses and it's ~$120 for 4-5 harvests. So technically, I'm only dropping $20 on nutes a harvest. Why is that "SO EXPENSIVE!" that everyone causes such a commotion. 

Sure, AN has a few highly overpriced nutes like Bud Factor X or Voodoo Juice coming in at close to $100 a liter, but their basic bloom package and a few of their great additives aren't that bad.

Oh, i also used Bud Blood. But I got a sample pack of it so it technically didn't cost anything, but you can add another $20 to that grand total if I bought it.

*Edit:*
Here is Week 6 of my 1030w grow using Advanced Nutrients. All super healthy and happy! 


View attachment 1013491


----------



## funk ya (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont live anywhere near a city...Montana sticks man... no ads for mj nutes out here.... where are all these ads at? I did my research using a cell phone on the web... there are no big ads that I have seen.... just good info on whats in AN products... and others. Good stuff, it works, you get quality..... so why the beef? It would be different if it was a scam, its not!! EXAMPLE; Mobile 1 synthetic oil is far superior to crude base oils, they advertise, they have a good product... same thing ! WHAT? mobile 1 advertises there product everywhere..... so what! What should I not buy it for there advertising practices ? WTF ? Come on man !! You get wat you pay for, its quality products...Sounds like we have some issues out there !!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 26, 2010)

I switched from Technaflora to AN on my last grow and i'm NEVER USING ANY THING ELSE.....just like someone stated earlier I saw a difference in my plants within 24 hours when I switched nutes. Just amazing


----------



## biggun (Jun 26, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> So the snake oil not only works better than anything you've tried, but you've convinced yourself that it'll finish your plants faster too???


 Its not that I have convinced myself this is true, I have witnessed it... It's kinda like religion if you can't see it or taste it it aint true...PEACE


----------



## dlively11 (Jun 26, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Would someone post some pics of some product grown with AN so it can shut guys like me up? For all the money, marketing and hype, you'd think there would be some extraordinary photos floating around here, lets see 'em.


Sure here you go. Fruity Chronic grown with Sensi A&B with Big Bud and Overdrive. Worked pretty well I'd say =)





Little pricey though. You can get Sensi A&B for about $80 for 2.5 gallons which isn't bad. Treats 650 gallons so you need $160 for every 650 gallons. Not much more the the other guys honestly. The Big Bud powder can be had for $250 for 5.5 lbs, same exact stuff as their liquid but half the cost. I am now using GH Kool Bloom Powder instead of Overdrive to save some $$ and all seems great so far.

Going to do one tray with GH Floramato my local guys swears by. He doesnt even sell the stuff but says it works better then anything else he has used in the store including GH, H&G Humboldt and a few others. Uses that with GH Floralicious Plus. Both concentrated and works out to about half the cost of the Advanced I am using now. 16 lb bucket for $100 @ 1 teaspoon per gallon is pretty cheap =?) . Mainly going to try it because he said he got MUCH better results with same room same variety in side by side trays, he said about DOUBLE !He was pumping almost double the suggested without burning. Will see how it goes.


----------



## IrishNig420 (Jul 2, 2010)

Although i don't fully agree with homebrewer about the use of AN, he does have some very nice growth and seems to know what he's doin and it's working for him nicely. I to have AN and I'm using the Sensi Grow & Bloom along with CalMag and Micro. But the first week that i got my clones i used Dutch Master Gold Grow and i worked out real nicely. They went from small bonsia looking plants into very bushy plants with a tight internodal spacing. after its week and a half I switched to AN (I used Dutch Master because the day the i got the AN nutes shipped i accidentally drooped the Sensi Grow Pt A bottle and it spilled. bitch for a 40 dollar bottle. the next day tho out of the blue the shipping dude came by and gave me 2 boxes. I was expecting something but the boxes contained 2 pairs of Dutch Master Gold Grow which i didn't order. woulda been cool if i got Gold Bloom as one of the pairs but 4 four liter bottles of nutes for free not complaining. guess there was a mix up but i didn't lose any of my orders). ANYWAYYY I was just wondering howe many of you have tried dutch master the results you got or if anyhow can compare the 2


----------



## crimedogg77 (Jul 3, 2010)

my choice hollands secret. left AN ph fluctuating like crzy. hollands set it and forget it .


----------



## biggun (Jul 4, 2010)

AN has a new PH perfect product out... I am trying it next...Peace


----------



## hectorius (Jul 5, 2010)

out here in canada an is cheaper then general and has less salt build up


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 5, 2010)

hectorius said:


> out here in canada an is cheaper then general and has less salt build up


those are my exact findings too.

I've used a few different brands and AN are the best for quality. the nutrients stay available for longer meaning much less risk of salt build ups. I'm using H&G again right now, but they don't compare to AN in my opinion.


----------



## iscrog4food (Jul 6, 2010)

I like AN. It is true that They are a bit over priced but it is like the argument of a honda accord vs a sports car. Sure a sports car costs 2x as much and is not 2x the value but does that mean it is not better? Do not get me wrong seeing their ads everywhere is a bit of a turn off (They practically own rosebud) but they do make one of the only crop specific products out there and there customer support is second to none. A honda will get you where your needing to go and you will save a bit on gas...but does that mean that a honda is better? Also if there is another better nute company then why doesnt anyone step up for the million dollar challange? As far as the 100% money back garantee who would actually try to collect that? Either way i have gotten great results with AN and i think it is a good company to start off with if you are learning. When i run out i plan to try H&G because i hear good things about them.


----------



## dankasaurusrex (Jul 6, 2010)

From a DWC perspective, I'm told that Advanced Nutrients leaves much less salt residue in your system. I use Gen Hydro and have to clean my system out thoroughly after each grow, but this has never really been a big deal. But if they were the same price, I'd consider Advanced Nutrients. If nothing else, to just see if it's really that much better and alleviate the salt scrubbing of my buckets . 

I also heard a rumor that the founders split up. One started Advanced Nutrients and the other started Humboldt Nutrients. With both having similar formulas. Please note, I have no proof this is the case. It's just what I heard. I'm really not sure if it's true or not. Perhaps someone on this thread knows?


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 6, 2010)

dankasaurusrex said:


> From a DWC perspective, I'm told that Advanced Nutrients leaves much less salt residue in your system. I use Gen Hydro and have to clean my system out thoroughly after each grow, but this has never really been a big deal. But if they were the same price, I'd consider Advanced Nutrients. If nothing else, to just see if it's really that much better and alleviate the salt scrubbing of my buckets .


Yeah same problem here with the GH, it shows they use low quality chelating agents to keep the nutes stable. AN, i never have a problem with salt build ups.


----------



## Tenru (Jul 7, 2010)

I love AN nutes! I use AN bud blood, big bud, and sometimes bud candy depending on strain. There products work amazingly!! I also brew my owe tea which works AMAZING!!!!!! Tea with big bud is crazy! 1tbs molasses,1/2 of a "Super B-Complex vitamin" and 1/10th-1/8th scoop about 3-5gr of protein mix. I believe the B-Complex and the protein mix is the best thing to happen to my growing in the last 2 years! All the amino acids from the protein mix really starts up the plant.


----------



## howhighru (Jul 7, 2010)

AN is specially made for growing cannabis as I have read. They are gonna get my business real soon. There is a good website called D.A.N. Discount Advanced Nutrients.com. They have some decent prices and shipping is inexpensive also.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 7, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Yeah same problem here with the GH, it shows they use low quality chelating agents to keep the nutes stable. AN, i never have a problem with salt build ups.


Since you seem like such an expert on this, what chelating agents does GH use and how are they inferior to AN's chelating agents?


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 8, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Yeah same problem here with the GH, it shows they use low quality chelating agents to keep the nutes stable. AN, i never have a problem with salt build ups.


 Since you once again have no idea what you're talking about, I'll go ahead and post the correct info. Just so you're up-to-speed, read this article about chelating agents:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/the-importance-of-chelates-in-plant-nutrition.html

As you now know, chelating agents aid the plant in absorbing trace elements like Iron, copper, Manganese, and zinc to name a few. EDTA is most commonly used chelating agent. Higher quality grades of fertilizers also contain DTPA and fertilizers that include ethylenediaminedihydroxy-phenylaceticacid, denoted as "EDDHA" beside iron on the label are the highest quality fertilizers. Fulvic acid also acts as a natural chelating agent. 


The article's summation:
_



As chelating agents enable absorption of a variety of nutrients vital for healthy plant growth, growers should look for nutrients that offer a range of chelating compounds. This will ensure nutrient availability over a wide range of conditions, including those above or below optimal.

Click to expand...

_Lets look at the GH nutes now, shall we? 

Manganese EDTA
Iron DPTA
Iron EDDHA
...and when using some of their additives, you'll also get your fulvic acid. 

So to correct your post, GH uses a variety of chelating compounds including the highest quality compounds available, which happen to be the SAME ONES THAT AN USES.


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jul 8, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Since you once again have no idea what you're talking about, I'll go ahead and post the correct info. Just so you're up-to-speed, read this article about chelating agents:
> 
> http://www.buzzle.com/articles/the-importance-of-chelates-in-plant-nutrition.html
> 
> ...



Wow dude!! 
I don't think anyone meant to get anyone cranked up about this issue!? After all it is an Advanced Nutrients thread... But your information you provided is priceless!! Better than a Mastercard!! LOL

Peace


----------



## Rydub (Jul 9, 2010)

An is the best synthetic nuterient line up that specifically is made for marijuana that is on the market today.They even market that it is formulated for MJ. GH is setup for general all around hydro growing hence there name (General). 

check out this link were AN did marijuana specific plant tissue studys for npk values during veg and flowering. its pretty damn inlightning.

http://www.growersunderground.com/blog/hydroponics-articles/the-great-phosphorus-myth-exposed


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Since you once again have no idea what you're talking about, I'll go ahead and post the correct info. Just so you're up-to-speed, read this article about chelating agents:
> 
> http://www.buzzle.com/articles/the-importance-of-chelates-in-plant-nutrition.html
> 
> ...


Chelating agents also work to keep the nutrients separated in the bottle, keeps them stable. Nutrient ions clashing will cause the nutrients to get locked out. Forming salts.

No matter what GH say they're using, doesn't mean they actually are. The salt build ups in GH bottles are very clear, also the salt build ups are clear in a hydroponic reservoir. With AN there are no salt build ups...


as it is chelating agents that keep nutrients stable and available to plants for longer, it is fairly safe to assume that GH are now skimping on them... probably due to the multitude of different companies now taking their trade.

don't believe everything you read... question everything


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rydub said:


> An is the best synthetic nuterient line up that specifically is made for marijuana that is on the market today.They even market that it is formulated for MJ. GH is setup for general all around hydro growing hence there name (General).
> 
> check out this link were AN did marijuana specific plant tissue studys for npk values during veg and flowering. its pretty damn inlightning.
> 
> http://www.growersunderground.com/blog/hydroponics-articles/the-great-phosphorus-myth-exposed


It's good for all plants... the difference with AN is that they don't deny us as customers... GH are ashamed of us.

Yeah i read about the phosphorous myth a while ago now. It makes a lot of sense... aside from the fact that AN themselves have sold and still do sell super P boosters.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

Gotta go with homebrew on this one. If AN is such the shiznit, then why can't they create a simply a & b formula with the little micro nutrients? Why do they need to sell you all the boosters and little supplements and not roll those into their basic line. It doesn't make any sense. Also, phosphorus boosters in container gardening, please.

mm


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> Gotta go with homebrew on this one. If AN is such the shiznit, then why can't they create a simply a & b formula with the little micro nutrients? Why do they need to sell you all the boosters and little supplements and not roll those into their basic line. It doesn't make any sense. Also, phosphorus boosters in container gardening, please.
> 
> mm



You don't need all of those boosters and the like. They do do a 2 part feed.

I agree with you on the bloom boosters. You don't need them at all... and you can do an entire grow with sensi a and b without any additives at all. I prefer the 3 part feed

some supplements are good however, like microbe supplementation, B-Vitamins, even silica. These will enable the plant to grow even better and therefore take more nutrients.

I used GH for well over a year and within that time the quality dropped immensely. Heavy salt build ups not just on the root balls in DWC res' but actually forming at the bottom of the bottles too on a regular basis. It is chelating agents that keep the nutes separated, so if salts are forming quickly that tells me the chelating agents are being skimped on.


----------



## sven deisel (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah AN is the way to go


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> You don't need all of those boosters and the like. They do do a 2 part feed.
> 
> I agree with you on the bloom boosters. You don't need them at all... and you can do an entire grow with sensi a and b without any additives at all. I prefer the 3 part feed
> 
> ...


Have you tried non-cannabis specific products?

I'm loving dyna gro.

mm


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 9, 2010)

Rydub - You do realize that your growersundergroud link is owned or associated with AN don't you? That's probably not the best place to get educated on products, btw.

Skunk - I'm not necessarily saying one company is better than the next. Compare the labels and you'll find that the AN 3-part series and the GH floara series are almost identical in their makeup and use the same chelates for the same trace elements. To say that GH could be lying about what is in their product especially holds true for AN; a company known for making outrageous claims. 

Now I'll put it out there as a fun challenge for you AN guys to take on. I'm currently doing my first grow journal ever using using what I've always used; the GH expert line. Lets see you guys put your nutes where your mouth is. Outgrow me. Produce more of a higher quality product. Lets see if the money you're spending is making your product any better than a plain ole 'General' nutrient. My grow has already started, come get some ladies .


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Rydub - You do realize that your growersundergroud link is owned or associated with AN don't you? That's probably not the best place to get educated on products, btw.
> 
> Skunk - I'm not necessarily saying one company is better than the next. Compare the labels and you'll find that the AN 3-part series and the GH floara series are almost identical in their makeup and use the same chelates for the same trace elements. To say that GH could be lying about what is in their product especially holds true for AN; a company known for making outrageous claims.
> 
> Now I'll put it out there as a fun challenge for you AN guys to take on. I'm currently doing my first grow journal ever using using what I've always used; the GH expert line. Lets see you guys put your nutes where your mouth is. Outgrow me. Produce more of a higher quality product. Lets see if the money you're spending is making your product any better than a plain ole 'General' nutrient. My grow has already started, come get some ladies .


I know AN copied GH, they use the same supplier for everything... I have used both GH and AN, they're the two lines I've used the most. At first when using GH I had no problems, but the salt build ups i've seen are real. I must add that they didn't hurt the plants at all, but if nutrients are easy to break their bonding and form salts then this will add to the total salinity value of the res. so the EC will read a higher nutrient content than is actually available to the plants, leading a grower to make the wrong conclusions should a problem occur. In soil those salts would not be so visible.

At the moment i'm actually using GH Grow, AN Micro and AN Bloom. I've also still got virtually full bottles of the H&G coco's A and B.

Nutrients are also just one of the factors in a good grow... we only need to look on this forum to see great grows using AN and great grows using a multitude of different nutrient ranges. I don't get anything for saying AN are the best, they're just my personal preference for the reasons i've stated.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Rydub - You do realize that your growersundergroud link is owned or associated with AN don't you? That's probably not the best place to get educated on products, btw.
> 
> Skunk - I'm not necessarily saying one company is better than the next. Compare the labels and you'll find that the AN 3-part series and the GH floara series are almost identical in their makeup and use the same chelates for the same trace elements. To say that GH could be lying about what is in their product especially holds true for AN; a company known for making outrageous claims.
> 
> Now I'll put it out there as a fun challenge for you AN guys to take on. I'm currently doing my first grow journal ever using using what I've always used; the GH expert line. Lets see you guys put your nutes where your mouth is. Outgrow me. Produce more of a higher quality product. Lets see if the money you're spending is making your product any better than a plain ole 'General' nutrient. My grow has already started, come get some ladies .


I'm going to try to track down the report uncle ben posted a couple of months ago. It was a chemical analysis of about 9 major fertilizers conducted by the university of washington. The basic rundown was advanced nutrients (in the batch tested) did not hit the minimum amounts of nutrients which they advertise on the label. Also, some of the micronutrients were much higher than they should of been. Just give me a second.

mm


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 9, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> I'm going to try to track down the report uncle ben posted a couple of months ago. It was a chemical analysis of about 9 major fertilizers conducted by the university of washington. The basic rundown was advanced nutrients (in the batch tested) did not hit the minimum amounts of nutrients which they advertise on the label. Also, some of the micronutrients were much higher than they should of been. Just give me a second.
> 
> mm


 That may be why AN users aren't seeing salt build-ups. Because we all know when a plant uses a nutrient from a chemical "salt" molecule supplied in a nutrient solution, it is actually using only one part of that molecule. The remaining part of that molecule generally stays in the hydroponic system and eventually can reach damaging levels of concentrations when not flushed or changed out. This process, which often happens in traditional agriculture where heavy fertilizer concentrations are applied to soil crops, is referred to as salt-build up.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> That may be why AN users aren't seeing salt build-ups. Because we all know when a plant uses a nutrient from a chemical "salt" molecule supplied in a nutrient solution, it is actually using only one part of that molecule. The remaining part of that molecule generally stays in the hydroponic system and eventually can reach damaging levels of concentrations when not flushed or changed out. This process, which often happens in traditional agriculture where heavy fertilizer concentrations are applied to soil crops, is referred to as salt-build up.


nice cut n paste 



> When a plant uses a nutrient from a chemical "salt" molecule supplied in a nutrient solution, it is actually using only one part of that molecule. The remaining part of that molecule generally stays in the hydroponic system and eventually can reach damaging levels of concentration.
> This process, which often happens in traditional agriculture where heavy fertilizer concentrations are applied to soil crops, is referred to as salt-build up. By testing our nutrient solution daily. we can monitor the salt levels. If the salt levels are rising. the concentration will be higher and therefore our EC reading will be higher. In our hydroponic system, it is quite easy to resolve the problems associated with salt build-up by flushing the growing medium or replacing our nutrient solution with a fresh mix.
> In the soil, once salt concentrations reach toxic levels, it is difficult to correct and often makes what was once excellent farm soil unusable. The problem is exacerbated by the salts being washed and flushed into our waterways, rivers and streams where they are also toxic to fish, birds and other wildlife.


http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/lessons/Nutrient-Requirements/lesson5-3nutrient-requirements.htm

I never understood it to work like that. I understand that that's how the bonding takes place, where only one part of the structure can bond... but as far as the actual ion is concerned the way i understand it is the whole ion is used.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, my cut and past came from here  - http://hydroponics-fine.blogspot.com/2007/02/salt-build-ups.html

But now we have two sources saying the same thing, which is always good to see.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Actually, my cut and past came from here  - http://hydroponics-fine.blogspot.com/2007/02/salt-build-ups.html
> 
> But now we have two sources saying the same thing, which is always good to see.


Not exactly.. a lot ofwebsites simply cut n paste, steal, other articles. That's how bad info gets spread.

Not saying it's wrong, i just had it figured out differently.

Like the nutrients will bond to each other and cancel each other out by attaching to specific parts of the molecule. the chelating agents prevent this from happening. I've never heard before that only a part of the molecule is absorbed by the plant.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

As soon as UB gets back to me i'll post report of unselected batch tested. Until then, who wants to know every AN "secret" recipe? I do, I do...
Should of put all the ingredients on the label, right?

http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/hitlist.lasso

they need to list them in oregon, wa and cali to name a few. My favorite is that their organic line is not certified with any of the testing agencies. Having first hand experience with oregon TILTH tells me why they didn't go through the process. For one, it is timely 2) expensive 3) they make you jump through hoops. I'm only reporting what the gov has registered.

mm

here is "organics" in actual name link 

http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/detail.lasso?-op=eq&product_id=6633


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are the california registered contents. Guess what? OR has better heavy metal standards than your states, but if you are not reusing soil substrate over and over again the ppm will never accumulate to toxic amounts. 

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/egov/is/fert/showFirmOptions.asp

mm


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> As soon as UB gets back to me i'll post report of unselected batch tested. Until then, who wants to know every AN "secret" recipe? I do, I do...
> Should of put all the ingredients on the label, right?
> 
> http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/hitlist.lasso
> ...


that's very interesting and an education in of itself. Much thanks for sharing that.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 9, 2010)

I just called GH and asked them a few questions about salt build-ups and nute lockout. A lot of 3 part systems require you to mix in a certain order, otherwise you see bonds form and minerals will accumulate on the bottom of a res or a premixed jar. The guy I spoke with on the phone said that bonds form only in super concentrated mixtures, not necessarily in your res. So mixing them in your res in a particular order isn't entirely necessary since you're diluting with res water. But if you're premixing your nutes without dilution, you'll see some bonding going on such as sulpher with calcium. This is the reason why some companies even offer a 2 part grow or a 2 part bloom system. You just can't put all those minerals in the same bottle at those concentrations and not get bonding. 

I then asked about salt build-ups in the res and on pumps. He explained the salt build up in the same way you see salt build up on rocks at any ocean coast line. A concentrated salt/mineral solution like the ocean, or your res, or tap water, will leave a residue on the surfaces that it comes in contact with. He explained that this will happen over time and it's just the nature of the beast. I specifically asked if chelates had anything to do with what I was asking about and he said no. 

So the salt-build up you see around the lids of your nutes ( I see it around some of my Botanicare bottles and my GH gro and Bloom bottles) or in your reservoirs over time isn't indicative of nutrient quality, nor does it mean there are bonds forming and the plant isn't getting what it needs. This is just what happens when you're dealing with solutions with a high concentration of salts and minerals. If anything, you should be happy to see the build up as that is proof there is actually something in those colorful liquids that we feed out plants.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I just called GH and asked them a few questions about salt build-ups and nute lockout. A lot of 3 part systems require you to mix in a certain order, otherwise you see bonds form and minerals will accumulate on the bottom of a res or a premixed jar. The guy I spoke with on the phone said that bonds form only in super concentrated mixtures, not necessarily in your res. So mixing them in your res in a particular order isn't entirely necessary since you're diluting with res water. But if you're premixing your nutes without dilution, you'll see some bonding going on such as sulpher with calcium. This is the reason why some companies even offer a 2 part grow or a 2 part bloom system. You just can't put all those minerals in the same bottle at those concentrations and not get bonding.
> 
> I then asked about salt build-ups in the res and on pumps. He explained the salt build up in the same way you see salt build up on rocks at any ocean coast line. A concentrated salt/mineral solution like the ocean, or your res, or tap water, will leave a residue on the surfaces that it comes in contact with. He explained that this will happen over time and it's just the nature of the beast. I specifically asked if chelates had anything to do with what I was asking about and he said no.
> 
> So the salt-build up you see around the lids of your nutes ( I see it around some of my Botanicare bottles and my GH gro and Bloom bottles) or in your reservoirs over time isn't indicative of nutrient quality, nor does it mean there are bonds forming and the plant isn't getting what it needs. This is just what happens when you're dealing with solutions with a high concentration of salts and minerals. If anything, you should be happy to see the build up as that is proof there is actually something in those colorful liquids that we feed out plants.


I owe you some rep for that (got to spread it around)... thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

Just found the federal listing of all state fertilizer registrations. Find your state, but don't stray too far in the agricultural departed or you'll find the maximum fecal content allowed in your tootsie rolls.

mm

http://saffii.com/databases.aspx

mm


----------



## Rydub (Jul 9, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> Gotta go with homebrew on this one. If AN is such the shiznit, then why can't they create a simply a & b formula with the little micro nutrients? Why do they need to sell you all the boosters and little supplements and not roll those into their basic line. It doesn't make any sense. Also, phosphorus boosters in container gardening, please.
> 
> mm


The AN connissour part a/b is the best 2 part on the market in my opinion. i use the bud ignitor for weeks 1 and 2, big bud for weeks 2 through 5, then go with overdrive for weeks 6 and 7. i use bud candy throughout the grow for carbos (great stuff). i flush for 1.5 weeks at the end with straight water only. I almost never see a leaf get deficant and yellow at the end of flower.

AN just makes good stable nutreints, im sure GN and other products do a great job as well. But i will stick with AN for sure. 

And belive it or not AN is the underdog in the nutreint world. Maybe the big boys are scared that AN might be on the right track.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 12, 2010)

Rydub said:


> The AN connissour part a/b is the best 2 part on the market in my opinion. i use the bud ignitor for weeks 1 and 2, big bud for weeks 2 through 5, then go with overdrive for weeks 6 and 7. i use bud candy throughout the grow for carbos (great stuff). i flush for 1.5 weeks at the end with straight water only. I almost never see a leaf get deficant and yellow at the end of flower.
> 
> AN just makes good stable nutreints, im sure GN and other products do a great job as well. But i will stick with AN for sure.
> 
> And belive it or not AN is the underdog in the nutreint world. Maybe the big boys are scared that AN might be on the right track.


AN was like so last week. I like basically switch it up every watering. It keeps my plants guessing.

mm


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 12, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> AN was like so last week. I like basically switch it up every watering. It keeps my plants guessing.
> 
> mm


LOL.

last week i actually used the A part of H&G Coco's A and B, alongside the Bloom from AN. I've also used GH Grow alongside AN Micro and Bloom. I've also used the cocos A and B nutes in DWC no problem at all.

Since reading this thread I actually went out and bought a bottle of GH Ripen, 0/6/5... their ordinary bloom is 0/5/4. I'm using the ripen instead of Bloom. apparently the Ripen is supposed to contain hormones too that boost flowering. So now i'm using Ripen on all my plants, flowering, veg'ing, the lot.

Something you said before though about not being able to over fertilise the medium to such an extent that it would cause problems with nutrient availability or worse still actually break the salinity tolerance of the plant in a single grow.

It can be done. I've been experimenting with over fertilization now for a few months... even started seedlings in a 3.2EC concentration to see what would happen. Seen some very interesting results. Plants will only take what they need, it's impossible to actually over fertilize the plant, unless it is with N3. If there is not enough N4, then plants will take the N3, they can grow with it but it eventually poisons them.


The GH Humic is also more expensive than AN Humic in my country, but the GH is supposed to be thicker. Anyone with any thoughts on that?


----------



## FryingPanFlyer (Jul 12, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Would someone post some pics of some product grown with AN so it can shut guys like me up? For all the money, marketing and hype, you'd think there would be some extraordinary photos floating around here, lets see 'em.


Here you go bro, I grew these with Advanced nutes, I used the Sensi A&B, Big Bud and Liquid Carbo Load. My max ppm throughout the grow was 950, much of the time less. This bud weighed 9.25 ounces wet and it cured to 2.625 oz. 

That's a two liter bottle on the chair next to the bud. I've got many more pics if you'd like to see them. 

Sorry I'm so late with the post!


----------



## OZUT (Jul 12, 2010)

FryingPanFlyer said:


> Here you go bro, I grew these with Advanced nutes, I used the Sensi A&B, Big Bud and Liquid Carbo Load. My max ppm throughout the grow was 950, much of the time less. This bud weighed 9.25 ounces wet and it cured to 2.625 oz.
> 
> That's a two liter bottle on the chair next to the bud. I've got many more pics if you'd like to see them.
> 
> Sorry I'm so late with the post!


You sure you dried them all the way? Your dry weight is 28% of your wet weight which is pretty high....Still a good looking bud but I'm just saying. Only losing 72% water weight is not that much


----------



## FryingPanFlyer (Jul 12, 2010)

OZUT said:


> You sure you dried them all the way? Your dry weight is 28% of your wet weight which is pretty high....Still a good looking bud but I'm just saying. Only losing 72% water weight is not that much


What is dried "all the way"? I had no problems with mold in the jars or anything like that. The bud smoked very nicely. No, the bud did not crumble in my hands when I touched it, but that would be too dry. I'd say the 72% reduction in water weight to be very nicely dry.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

AN all the way! I got a big bud plant somewhere behind my white widow plant with a cola on it 5 inches round and 18 inches long(can't really get to it to snap a picture, maybe when I chop the runt euphoria which has a 3 inch round cola!)
Vegged for 30 days in an aerospring unit with nothing but sensi grow, switched to flower and used nothing but sensi bloom , big bud and b52. Near the end of the grow now and needed a little bit more bloom and have been wanting to go to the connisseur bloom line so I grabbed a gallon of A/B and this is what I'll use on my next grow which I can't wait to start(even though the first one isn't finished).


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the point is being missed here.

What's being said s that you can achieve those same results using less of a different line of nutes. aside from Big Bud, that is the best bloom booster on the market, as far as i'm aware it is the only booster that actually contains amino acids. Might as well forget about the p/k value and just add more bloom from the 3 part... but those amino's are what really do the boosting.

Maybe there are new products out now that contain those amino's... it's only certain ones, i think 2 that actually help with boosting yield, the rest are to do with flavour and aroma.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

FryingPanFlyer said:


> Here you go bro, I grew these with Advanced nutes, I used the Sensi A&B, Big Bud and Liquid Carbo Load. My max ppm throughout the grow was 950, much of the time less. This bud weighed 9.25 ounces wet and it cured to 2.625 oz.
> 
> That's a two liter bottle on the chair next to the bud. I've got many more pics if you'd like to see them.
> 
> Sorry I'm so late with the post!


 Thanks for the pics, but I think skunk touched on my point; that you could do that spending less on nutes. I was also hoping for some incredible results and while your plants look fine, they fall short of 'above average'.


----------



## FryingPanFlyer (Jul 13, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Thanks for the pics, but I think skunk touched on my point; that you could do that spending less on nutes. I was also hoping for some incredible results and while your plants look fine, they fall short of 'above average'.


Fall short of above average! I would like to see some pics of the "above average" buds you would like to see. Do you have any pics or are you just blowing smoke. You ask for proof and you blow it off when you see it. This is why I rarely waste my time with people like you. 

Your arrogance is not offensive.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

FryingPanFlyer said:


> Fall short of above average! I would like to see some pics of the "above average" buds you would like to see. Do you have any pics or are you just blowing smoke. You ask for proof and you blow it off when you see it. This is why I rarely waste my time with people like you.
> 
> Your arrogance is not offensive.


 Below is one of the strains I work with. I'm also currently doing a grow journal of the other strain I'm working with, feel free to follow along for more 'above average' product shots .


----------



## dbkick (Jul 13, 2010)

What a cute LITTLE flower! Just looked at your journal, good luck getting almost 22 zips from that, I think you set your sights a little high.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

dbkick said:


> What a cute LITTLE flower! Just looked at your journal, good luck getting almost 22 zips from that, I think you set your sights a little high.


 Yeah, that flower wasn't much bigger than 3 or 4 grams. But it was part of a group of six plants (from the exact same set up displayed in my journal) that yielded around 16.5 ounces off of a 600hps (my average for that strain). 

In regards to my 21.5 zip goal in my grow journal, I've achieved that with that strain and the journal is more of a way to document that. Feel free to follow along, you'll probably learn something .


----------



## stealthygrower (Jul 13, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Thanks for the pics, but I think skunk touched on my point; that you could do that spending less on nutes. I was also hoping for some incredible results and while your plants look fine, they fall short of 'above average'.


 Homebrewer
Thanx for the great info. Any chance you can share your Home made tea with us?
I am using GH lucas and DWC at the moment.Great results,but I would like to supplement with organic...


----------



## dbkick (Jul 13, 2010)

"Feel free to follow along, you'll probably learn something"
No thanks, your cockiness and arrogance are very unattractive and I'd grow/smoke ditch weed before I'd stoop to listening to what you say.
Mr I can grow weed better than anyone in the world. lol.
Oh and put something reflective on the wall, had you done that I think you could have squeezed that 21.5 zips out of it! lol.


----------



## humble learner (Jul 14, 2010)

grown with JUST AN base nutes(connoisseur), this shot was taken around 4 weeks into flower:


----------



## humble learner (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## humble learner (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## humble learner (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## humble learner (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## homebrewer (Jul 14, 2010)

Now THAT is what I'm talkin about! Nice job humble. What strain?


----------



## Rydub (Jul 15, 2010)

freakin beautiful Humble!!! nice colors


----------



## ref (Jul 15, 2010)

whats up with ANs new feeding schedule i got there old line up now they dont use f1 h2 carboload scorpion juice, mother earth??


----------



## Rydub (Jul 15, 2010)

ref said:


> whats up with ANs new feeding schedule i got there old line up now they dont use f1 h2 carboload scorpion juice, mother earth??


There switching to the ph perfect system. the f1 h2, and mother earth and wet betty are going to be added straight in to the 3 part and sensi 2 part base nutreints. the connissour 2 part will switch to ph perfect as well but not right away.

Carboload will still be avalable but bud candy is carboload and sweetleaf blended together for flowering. im using it in flowering and it works good. and im using Carboload in veg.

scorpion juice is being replaced with bud factor x


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jul 15, 2010)

Fighting over which nutes are the best is like beating a dead dog...someone may have done better with diff nutes because of the fact that it worked better for their set-up just because this worked better for you doesnt make it better for everyone.. persoanly I think AN is over priced but they ar over priced for good reason they are the best IMO..I run heavy harvest (spring, summer, fall), piranha, tarantula, voodoo juice, carboload, bud igniter, final phase..ll for my oudoor plants, I plan to move indoos and plan to switch connesuier A&B as a base..

Another thing to take into consideration with nutes is they are only as good as the grower...an expert grower can grow bigger, resin covered buds, using nothing but soil and raw nutes no fancy names, or nute mixes...and a mid level grower can have shit results with the best nutes and scientific research...and then agian he could have way better results using cheap nutes...it all boils down to the fact of what works best for your area and what knowledge you yourself know...

For me advanced nutes have changed my whole grow for the better I have much healthier plants, that are much bigger, and I plan to yeild 10x what I did last year..Now I cant tell you it's 100% the nutes but the change in the vigor and health of the plant is, the rest is me learning..improving my technique as a grower and it doesnt stop at cannabis to be one of the best growers in your area and put your nutes whatever they are to work for you, you need to study biology, horticulture, and anything that deals with growing and plants on a scientific level to really understand why plants do what they do, what they need at the excact time they need it..

this knowledge will allow you to grow better, bigger, healtier plants than any nutrient you can buy!


----------



## Rydub (Jul 15, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> Fighting over which nutes are the best is like beating a dead dog...someone may have done better with diff nutes because of the fact that it worked better for their set-up just because this worked better for you doesnt make it better for everyone.. persoanly I think AN is over priced but they ar over priced for good reason they are the best IMO..I run heavy harvest (spring, summer, fall), piranha, tarantula, voodoo juice, carboload, bud igniter, final phase..ll for my oudoor plants, I plan to move indoos and plan to switch connesuier A&B as a base..
> 
> Another thing to take into consideration with nutes is they are only as good as the grower...an expert grower can grow bigger, resin covered buds, using nothing but soil and raw nutes no fancy names, or nute mixes...and a mid level grower can have shit results with the best nutes and scientific research...and then agian he could have way better results using cheap nutes...it all boils down to the fact of what works best for your area and what knowledge you yourself know...
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## Rak on Tur' (Jul 16, 2010)

I have to admit I didn't notice any diffrence between the 3 part AN and the 3 part GH base other than salt build up, which the GH had more of. I do run hammer head along with MOAB. I have gotten better results yeild wise with that combo than I did with the KoolBloom liquid/ powder combo. I know that was the sole reason sence I still run the GN 3 part as the base.

Seems like a love/ hate deal with AN. If it works for you then use it. GH is what my local hydro store stocks so it is what I use.


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 16, 2010)

I have tried Advanced and GH... I switched to Humboldt... Won't go back. But I think that if you invest money into these products, they do produce results... As far as switching to all organic; you need to do a ton of research and it is nearly impossible to actually achieve "organic." It is a more attainable goal to go natural and then takes steps from there.


----------



## humble learner (Jul 16, 2010)

thank you, that would be blue dream haze. I've used GH flora nova with great results(in hydro and soil) but I don't like the consistency of it, that's really my only complaint. I paid a little over 100 for the 2-part bloom 1 gallon containers of AN connoisseur which isn't bad for 2 gallons of great nutrients. I use only their base nutrients though nothing else in the line except carbo load and bud blood.


----------



## Viceline (Jul 16, 2010)

The key word in General Hydroponics is General. As, In General this crap will work alright on everything. Advanced is designed for cannibis. General hydroponics isnt specific for cannabis.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

Viceline said:


> The key word in General Hydroponics is General. As, In General this crap will work alright on everything. Advanced is designed for cannibis. General hydroponics isnt specific for cannabis.


 So is fox farm for foxes?


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jul 17, 2010)

Only if they're on a farm.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo does this count? AN all the way! First grow ever!
The top of this plant was 5 inches round and 18 inches long.


----------



## OZUT (Jul 19, 2010)

dbkick said:


> Yo does this count? AN all the way! First grow ever!
> The top of this plant was 5 inches round and 18 inches long.



First picture looks like a bad case of PM hehehe


----------



## TearDrop (Jul 20, 2010)

I think that each of the major companies have lines that will work, most people mess up in their attention to detail.


----------



## nazarethjay (Jul 21, 2010)

an atom is an atom a molecule is a molecule wheather organic or not they are both the same, Homebrewer +rep for your tea's i like the idea, but surley "synthetic" nutes are gonna be more tailored towards specific plant needs. exact measured quantitys, better quality control of elements used, a more precise control over enviroment.
"organics better than synthetics,we dont have wings but we managed to fly)


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 21, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> I'm going to try to track down the report uncle ben posted a couple of months ago. It was a chemical analysis of about 9 major fertilizers conducted by the university of washington. The basic rundown was advanced nutrients (in the batch tested) did not hit the minimum amounts of nutrients which they advertise on the label. Also, some of the micronutrients were much higher than they should of been. Just give me a second.
> 
> mm


Is this the link? 

http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/PEST/docs/pdf/lab_2009_0630.pdf


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jul 21, 2010)

Wetdog said:


> That works for me as well. ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Alfalfa meal--$17/50#bag
> Kelp meal--$10/5#bag
> ...


Isn't there a million $ challenge going on with Big Mike and AN??? I wonder why no one has challenged him......


----------



## luckyskindaguy (Jul 22, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> So is fox farm for foxes?


LOL! Classic! I have been using GH only since my local shop just carries that. I am still learning about growing so I will not say which is better. In my current grow I will be using Koolbloom Dry for the first time. Saturday is the end of 6 weeks, I plan to add it then.

I wish the best to all growers! No matter which nute you use, may you Pot be MONSTER


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 25, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Would someone post some pics of some product grown with AN so it can shut guys like me up? For all the money, marketing and hype, you'd think there would be some extraordinary photos floating around here, lets see 'em.


 week3 of 12.12 using Kushie Kush for my OG Kush's, I will never use anything else. I use it with GH, green, orange, red and FF Tiger Bloom and love it.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 26, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Is this the link?
> 
> http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/PEST/docs/pdf/lab_2009_0630.pdf


Was that just the Big Bud product tested.They didn't test the AN 3 part mix did they?
I used GH 3 part mix last year along with AN heavy harvest slow release(outdoor grow)
This year I'm using AN 3 part mix and heavy harvest. Actually ,I have larger plants this year,but there's other factors involved.

The GH fertilizer is way more expensive than the AN products here in Eastern Canada.What's the price difference in the US?

I was going to do an experiment comparing GH and AN's 3 part mix this year ,but was to busy working this spring.I'll try do it next year and keep the variables the same(water,amount of sunlight , same soil,same sized clones put out at the same time) with a few clones.


----------

